# what a day on the big O!!!!!



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

hit the big river with a friend this afternoon ,he never fished the river from a boat b4 .we always went 2 the lakes tappen or salt fork,well he got more fish in the 1st hr than he said he caught all yr long.
we hammer them well over 100fish between us atleast 20 smallies over 12'' with 4 over 15'' an 1 over 18'',some of the biggest spotted bass that i ever caught in the ohio we had 6 over 14'' an 1 over 16'',a few lg mouth mixed in with the biggest right 17'' with a few in the 12'' to 15''range.we got alot of little whites 5'' to 8'' with 1 wiper at about 19'' that slammed my pal's shad rap
we got a few saugers biggest was 13'' an 1 nice wally about 18''  
we fished from 2pm till 7pm.fish were holding close 2 shore in the rocks an logs. most fish were got on 1/8 jigs an 3''chart tails,most of the bigger fish 
were got on pop r's ,shad raps or small white buzzbait.that's the 4 baits we threw 2day 
we fished the mouth of 2 creeks in the mingo jct area an then we fished the shore line around browns island and the ohio shore line across from the island.
did lose one big smallie that slammed my pop r an dove in 2 the stumps 2 never be seen again (both fish an pop r) 
mrtwister 

ps twister tails were thrown on 5'6'' lighting rods/gander guide reels an 4# excell line.
plugs were thrown on 6' or 6'6'' rods 10# or 14# line on baitcaster's or close face spinning reels


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I've been thinking that it's just about time to do some river fishing again.....and that thread proves it!! Great job and post too! I usually target the walleye and sauger, but down there, it's *always *a mixed bag.


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Agreed! Excellent post! Nice job! TC1


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Mixed bags are good, great job on the catch. I assume you will be back this month also as the fish will change their behavior! Congrats!!


----------

